# "Lichteffekte" wie bei den Profis ^.^



## tomyp (14. Februar 2008)

Hallo

sorry für den komischen Titel - mir ist nur eben nix anderes eingefallen =)
Ich probiere schon seit längeren rumm einige fotos mit Licht schön zu bearbeiten wie es einige Profis machen. Leider bekomm ich es nicht so hin...

 Hier mal ein kleines Beispiel was ich mein:
http://a467.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/43/l_9186a76413809276712048c326a6914a.jpg

Viele viele Bilder sind in dem Stil bearbeitet...nur leider weiss ich nicht wie genau...
ich mein wenn unterschiedliche Bilder (von unterschiedlichen Fotografen) alle so ähnlich ausschauen von den Lichtverhältnissen muss es doch ein kleines Rezept geben oder?^^

Solche Bilder sehen frisch geschossen stink normal aus und bringen dann so einen schönen..mhh "plastischen?" effekt.

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich mein und nehmt meine Rechtschreibfehler+Grammatikfehler so hin da der Tag einfach kein Ende nimmt 

Vielen vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus.

Tomy


----------



## Wipeout (14. Februar 2008)

tomyp hat gesagt.:


> Hallo
> 
> sorry für den komischen Titel - mir ist nur eben nix anderes eingefallen =)
> Ich probiere schon seit längeren rumm einige fotos mit Licht schön zu bearbeiten wie es einige Profis machen. Leider bekomm ich es nicht so hin...
> ...




Bin da zwar kein Profi drin, aber ich würde sagen das er das foto ausgeschnitten hat und einfach einen runden verlauf als hintergrund genommen hat. 

wäre so auf anhieb meine erste Idee, aber wie gesagt ich bin nur kleiner Laie dadrin


----------



## tomyp (14. Februar 2008)

jah der rand etc sieht so aus aber wenn man sich die gesichter genauer ansieht besonders der rechte sieht man, dass der effekt auch da sehr gut wirkt...hab leider auf die schnelle kein andres bild gefunde nwo alles bissl größer bei den menschen ist^^


----------



## janoc (14. Februar 2008)

Bemüh mal die Suchfunktion nach "HDR" bzw. "Tonemapping" ob dir das weiterhilft – weiß nicht genau ob du in diese Richtung wolltest, aber glaub fast.


----------



## tomyp (18. Februar 2008)

sicher?
ich hab auch schon bissl was mit hdr gemacht und das ist doch meistens was mit mehreren bilder mit verschiedenen beleuchtungen oder?

^^
sry fürs nerviiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing^^


----------



## janoc (18. Februar 2008)

Dann beschreib bitte genauer, was du mit "Bilder in diesem Stil" meinst.


----------



## ojamaney (19. Februar 2008)

Der Effekt auf dem Bild sieht für mich aus wie ein "Vignette-Effekt". So nennt er sich jedenfalls in Corel-PhotoPaint. In PS kenne ich keinen Filter mit dem man so etwas herstellen könnte. Es ist aber auch ein Filter der sich leicht nachproduzieren lässt. 

Erstelle eine neue Ebene (ganz oben) und färbe sie schwarz. Dann nehme das Radiergummi und wähle einen grossen weichen Pinsel. Setze die Transparenz auf ca. 50% um den mittleren Bereich der schwarzen Ebene zu löschen. Für den Randbereich die Transparenz dann erhöhen. Einfach mal ein bisschen rumprobieren.


----------



## janoc (19. Februar 2008)

Eine Vignettierung lässt sich – neben vielen manuellen Wegen – über Filter -> Verzerrungsfilter -> Blendenkorrektur hinzufügen.


----------

